# A different kind of front shifting problem



## Bulldozer27 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been a SRAM guy forever on my MTBs, so when I got my first road bike I swapped out the Shitmano Ultegra 6700 for a new 2012 Force group. The only problem I have is when I shift from the big ring to the small ring, the chain sometimes gets stuck on the big ring in one spot. Of course I don't notice until the part of the chain still stuck on the big ring rotates around to where it jams into the underside of the front derailluer, thus locking up the drivetrain and gouging the side of my CF chainstay (thank god for clear nail polish). Has anyone else had this problem, and what is the fix? I called SRAM tech support, but they are doing "warehouse inventory" and won't be back on the phones until Monday.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it happens...it can be a small bump in the road that causes the chain to bounce a bit as you make the shift. if the chain bounces and hits a shift pin on the big ring that can 'suck' the chain up into the frame. it's happened on my bike (new chain, new rings, and i work on bikes for a living) a few times. at least that's my guess if your parts are new. could be a few other things, it'll be interesting to hear what SRAM gets back to you with. if your parts were older, i'd say drivetrain wear, but i've experienced the same thing w/ new parts, so i know it can happen. just relax your cadence a bit when you make the shift, the resume pedalling. that helps a lot.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Bulldozer27 said:


> I called SRAM tech support, but they are doing "warehouse inventory" and won't be back on the phones until Monday.


No need for quotes, they really are. This is the email I got on the 25th:

" The SRAM dealer service and shipping dept. will be closed June 27, 28 & 29 for our annual inventory. NOTHING ships. Please plan accordingly."


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Bulldozer27 said:


> ...The only problem I have is when I shift from the big ring to the small ring, the chain sometimes gets stuck on the big ring in one spot. Of course I don't notice until the part of the chain still stuck on the big ring rotates around to where it jams into the underside of the front derailluer, thus locking up the drivetrain and gouging the side of my CF chainstay (thank god for clear nail polish). Has anyone else had this problem, and what is the fix?...



Had that exact problem today, never seen it before, but this is a brand new SRAM setup for me.


----------

